# Ever shoot food?



## Michael Ray (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's my food site.  Do any of you think that I have a chance to "go national" with my food?

http://www.foodportfolio.com

Thanks


----------



## steve817 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just curious do you shoot with a food stylist or do it all yourself?


----------



## Michael Ray (Mar 10, 2005)

I have itsy bitsy "fork scars" all over the back of my hands from reaching out to even touch the food.  I ALWAYS work with a food stylist.


----------



## NikonChick (Apr 9, 2005)

your stylist is very good. Hold onto them. 
Great work, I love food photography but dont know the first thing about getting started in it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 10, 2005)

Worked with a couple of food photographers in the 80's. Your stuff is good (good stylist too). Get out there and sell yourself - if you aren't already.

And why think just National? There is a whole world out there and it gives you a much bigger market.


----------

